# THE PIANO MUSIC OF CHARLES IVES- new master class!



## Dfrankjazz (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm ecstatic to invite you to enjoy a new master class on the life and piano music of Charles Ives. This unique in-depth class includes an intro to Ives and his work, a mini-clinic on the use of dissonance in modern composition/improvisation, plus listening and discussions of 5 of Ives' solo piano works:






Blessings and keep swingin!


----------

